# Nachträgliches Ändern von Variableneigenschaften in (gefüllten) Tabellen



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Dez 2009)

Hi,
kann man, ohne den Datenbestand zu gefährenden, in einer bestehenden MySQL-Tabelle die Größe eines varchars ändern, indem man die Länge hochsetzt? Ich habe bei einem laufenden System gemerkt, dass einige varchars für die Nutzer zu knapp bemessen sind, scheue mich aber, an der bestehenden Datenbank zu manipulieren.

Ciao,
   Guybrush


----------



## Michael... (9. Dez 2009)

Ist für Datenbanken normalerweise kein Problem
für mySQL kenne ich die Syntax jetzt nicht in Oracle würde sie wie folgt lauten:

```
ALTER TABLE meinetabelle MODIFY zukleinespalte varchar2(100)
```


----------



## tuxedo (9. Dez 2009)

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist: Einen dump ziehen, Testsystem damit füttern und ausporbieren...

- Alex


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Dez 2009)

Hi,
ja, so bin ich jetzt auch vorgegangen: Ich habe die Datenbank gesichert und es dann mal darauf ankommen lassen. Es haben sich dabei keine Probleme ergeben. In der Dokumentation bin ich auch fündig geworden: Die DB versucht, die Inhalte der Spalte entsprechend zu konvertieren, was bei einer Vergrößerung des VARCHAR kein Problem ist. Bei einer Kürzung werden auch die Strings entsprechend abgeschnitten. Ein Problem ergibt sich logischerweise, wenn man VARCHAR in BIGINT oder dergleichen ändert.

Vielen Dank,
   Guybrush


----------

